# JOGL kein zugriff auf manche methoden



## Eichelhäer (28. Aug 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab mit n jogl project in eclipse erstellt und die beiden dateien:

gluegen-rt.jar
jogl.all.jar

erfolgreich eingebunden.

Code compilliert bisher fehlerfrei aber die Klasse GL beispielsweise kennt nur die darin enthaltenen Konstanten aber nicht die gl... - Methoden. Woher kommt das? Hab ich da nochwas vergessen ne dll oder so?

Bin für Hilfe dankbar Gruß Eichelhäer


----------



## httpdigest (28. Aug 2020)

Eichelhäer hat gesagt.:


> die Klasse GL beispielsweise kennt nur die darin enthaltenen Konstanten aber nicht die gl... - Methoden


Was genau meinst du mit "kennt"? Meinst du, dass deine IDE bzw. Eclipse dir bei der Autovervollständigung nicht die Methoden anzeigt?
Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass du die Methoden nicht auf einer Instanz von GL, bzw. GL3 oder GL4 aufrufst. In JOGL sind das Instanzmethoden.
Siehe: https://jogamp.org/deployment/v2.1.5/javadoc/jogl/javadoc/javax/media/opengl/GL.html


----------



## Eichelhäer (28. Aug 2020)

Achso ich muss mir erst ne instanz der klasse erstellen und dann kann ich die methoden aufrufen?


----------



## Eichelhäer (28. Aug 2020)

Ok habs aber die konstanten bleiben einfach konstanten?


----------



## httpdigest (28. Aug 2020)

Du brauchst eine Instanz der GL, GL3, GL4, ... Klasse, ja. Aber die erzeugst du dir nicht einfach z.B. per `new`, sondern die bekommst du in deinem GLEventListener/Callback übergeben.
Vielleicht schaust du dir erstmal ein Tutorial an, bevor du weiterprobierst?




__





						Jogl Tutorial - JogampWiki
					






					jogamp.org


----------



## Eichelhäer (28. Aug 2020)

Wie gesagt danke ich habs. Und danke für den link.


----------

